# New Pending World Record Striped Bass!



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow I didn't even hear about this, 81lbs is a monster striper!

*New Pending World Record Striped Bass!

**Angler might not register apparent record striped bass*


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

LMAO at those comments under the article, some serious jealous haters out there. Thanks for posting


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Those articles are from August, 2011.

Edit: post sounds weird, was just wondering if it had been certified.


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes. It has been certified.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a hell of a striper


----------

